# Panacur dewormer!!!!!!!!



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Will panacur affect the taste of milk? Also will it get rid of barberpole and other worms? My vet said it was better than Ivomec?....


NW KS J-T Ranch Dairy Goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Panacur really only works on tapeworm and roundworm. Definitely not better than Ivomec to take care of Barberpole.


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

Fenbendazole has (traditionally) less resistance to some worms than ivermectin does. But it doesn't do as broad spectrum as ivermectin will. If stick with ivomec for the babe pole worms.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

